# Hello my female is having bald spots around both of her eyes and she is breathing quickly with out doing work what do I do?!



## Mango&kiwi (2 mo ago)

My female is have bald spots and breathing quickly without work what do I do and talked to her breeder and gave me her antibotic but she is not drinking what do I do?!?!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It would be best to have her seen by an avian vet to determine the issue and give you medicine that you can give directly into the mouth. What is the name and strength of what the breeder gave you?


----------



## Mango&kiwi (2 mo ago)

Its CALLED cidocetine


----------



## Mango&kiwi (2 mo ago)

Does adding a new pirch to my budgies cage help her in her medicine?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I’m not sure if I completely understand, but natural wood perches are a good thing for your bird. You want to avoid smooth perches that have no variation.
Some popular bird-safe woods include: Manzanita, Grape Vine, Bamboo and Dragonwood.
More here: Safe natural wood for budgies


----------



## Mango&kiwi (2 mo ago)

Well im in egypt as u might know so we have like a reddish wood and i got a natural stick that has the shape of a broom stick.


----------



## Mango&kiwi (2 mo ago)

Yes all the wood is natural the breeder used to have a wierd plastic perch but I removed it and STARTED adding natural wood its showing alot of diffrience in my male he loves scratching on the perches I added


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Just because the wood is natural does not make it safe, please make sure that it comes from a tree that is safe by looking at this link that was previously posted Safe natural wood for budgies


----------



## Mango&kiwi (2 mo ago)

I want to ask a question


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

@Mango&kiwi Please ask your questions in this thread.


----------



## Mango&kiwi (2 mo ago)

I have got a opportunity to replace my sick budgie with a healthy aussie budgie should I


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If you had a sick child, would you drop off that child without caring if it lives or dies and exchange it for a new child? 

Once we adopt an animal, it becomes *our responsibility* to care for that animal to the best of our abilities and give it the best care possible as long as we can. *Animals are not disposable nor are they collectibles simply because of their shorter lifespan or the fact that especially small animals are often marketed as "cheap" pets. *

Even if to you your bird's life seems exchangeable, that little bird is depending *totally on you* for care and compassion. If you cannot take care of your budgie properly, you should rehome it to someone who can or is able to, and *not *consider getting another bird at this time.


----------



## Mango&kiwi (2 mo ago)

I know but in a kid ok I cant deal with a respitory infection to much for me


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Mango&kiwi said:


> I know but in a kid ok I cant deal with a respitory infection to much for me


Then please see above, it doesn't sound like you're ready for a pet. Just because a "new" bird is healthy, doesn't mean that it will stay that way. And you can't just trade away pets every time they get sick, it isn't fair to them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you are JUST a KID who cannot adequately care for a sick budgie, then you should NOT have one.*

*Any pet, no matter the cost or whether it was "free", is a living breathing creature. 
When a person "adopts" a pet, that individual assumes the responsibility of caring for that animal. 
The pet is totally dependent on the owner for everything, including receiving the medical care and attention it deserves if it becomes ill or injured. 

Those who believe that the expense of having a pet ends should be only the cost of the pet plus food, housing and toys are leaving out the most important part of the equation. *
*Giving the animal adequate medical care is integral part of providing it with a safe and loving home.

The Talk Budgies Forum is intended to assist members 18 years of age and older.
Access, creation of User IDs, posting, messaging or use by anyone younger than 18 is not authorized.*


----------

